# iPhone 6/5s/5c



## Kevoffthetee (16 Feb 2017)

evening folks,

Wondering if anyone has an iPhone 5c or 5s, boxed and in very good condition. My daughter has asked for her first phone as friends are starting to get them.

Looking at circa £100 for the right 5c/s, could go higher for a rose gold iphone6

EDIT: apologies, just noticed I have this in the sale section, could one of the MODS move to WANTED

*Mod edit:* Moved


----------



## ChrisV (16 Feb 2017)

What age is she? My daughter is 12 and getting her an iPhone was about the worst thing we ever did. Be as well saying goodbye to that lovely, sociable, friendly daughter and welcoming a whole new breed of human!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (16 Feb 2017)

She is 10 and I said goodbye to her years ago when one grandad thought it was a good idea to get her an iPad, and the other an iPod with beats headphones.

Her iPod has taken a beating so thought a phone could at least replace that


----------



## ChrisV (16 Feb 2017)

Alas, there is nothing I can do to persuade you. You will rue the day!


----------



## jefmcg (16 Feb 2017)

ChrisV said:


> saying goodbye to that lovely, sociable, friendly daughter and welcoming a whole new breed of human!


That happens to everyone. It's called puberty.


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2017)

Gif gaff do truly unlocked brand new iPhones. Might be more than you want to pay but you don't have the grief of dealing with a second hand one...

Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2017)

Pre-owned Apple iPhone 5s 16GB [Good condition] - £139 SIM free: https://www.giffgaff.com/mobile-phones/pre-owned/apple/apple-iphone-5s/phone-plans


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2017)

Ah! Didn't know they did used ones. Way better than eBay 

Shaun


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Feb 2017)

I find with my two 11 and 13 they are a great bargaining tool.As in "if you don't shut up,tidy up ect the phone goes......I never knew phones could be used in this way !


----------



## subaqua (16 Feb 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I find with my two 11 and 13 they are a great bargaining tool.As in "if you don't shut up,tidy up ect the phone goes......I never knew phones could be used in this way !



Wifi password changes are a good one. do the chores get the password.


----------



## jnrmczip (26 Feb 2017)

@smokeysmoo has a rose gold iphone 6 for sale


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Feb 2017)

@Kevoffthetee the one I'm selling HERE is a 6s so you would need to go quite a bit higher budget wise, but it is one of the best examples you'll get IMO.

Plus, as it's for little Miss Kev the 9 covers with it will go down a bomb.

It is priced based on eBay completed for the 6s, but I'd be open to sensible offers as well


----------

